# cutting up a rod



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I called OKUMA about the rod that ATLANTA KING busted. They actually want me to cut off the broken piece of the rod and cut off the part of the rod with the model # and rating and send those two pieces to them. I add $10 s/h and they send me a replacement butt end. 

Any tips on the proper way to cut up a rod???


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You want me to cast it again to just break it off? :redface:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Assuming it's the butt that has the broken end and the ID info- it's junk at this point, a hacksaw should cut thru it easy enough. 

I would of thought pictures might suffice , but I guess not.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, I got it covered...a hack saw, jig saw, radial saw, machete...they should all work. There's just something ironic about asking the best way to cut up a rod on a rod building forum that made me post the question !!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

they always tell you to cut it up when you send it back...they cant reuse it and if you leave it whole it will cost you more to ship it to them


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cut that butt husky!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I hacked that black and silver butt to pieces last night. Of course I kept the handle intact with a nice little section of blank on top. It'll either be used as 1. a fish measuring stick, 2. for casting practice in the winter, 3. a trophy for AtlantaKing.

Which one do you think is the best option?:redface:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Could make a nice walking stick*

or gaff.......


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

You could always keepthe but and every time you guys go fishing you could have it where everyone would see it. Kinda rub it in.:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> I hacked that black and silver butt to pieces last night. Of course I kept the handle intact with a nice little section of blank on top. It'll either be used as 1. a fish measuring stick, 2. for casting practice in the winter, 3. a trophy for AtlantaKing.
> 
> Which one do you think is the best option?:redface:


4. use the handle to build yourself a line spooling station. ( if you don't have one)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

or maybe I should put it up on the marketplace?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hold on to the stick just in case you let atlking cast another one of your rods....then you can use it as a beating stick, punish the next one to break your rod!! whack whack


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

EugeneChoe said:


> hold on to the stick just in case you let atlking cast another one of your rods....then you can use it as a beating stick, punish the next one to break your rod!! whack whack


wooo... i like that. beating stick.


----------

